# "Donny D" Emerald Coast Billfish Report



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

We have been fishing so often this year I have not had time to post any reports lately. Here is one from this week in Destin at the Emerald Coast Billfish Classic.

71 boats and 1.4 million dollars in this tournament. We released a 101" blue marlin and caught a 82 lb tuna and a couple 25-27lb dolphins. Had the hooks in 2 white marlins and jumped them off.


----------



## Pull Hook (Jun 27, 2011)

John,

Beautiful boat. Tell me about it. How long have you had it? What do you like about the Tiara relative to a Vike 48 or other? Just curious. I have a 38 Tiara Open.


----------



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

*Nice post!*

Hello Capt. Jon:

Gorgeous boat! I work in the Galati Destin office and are looking at this beautiful 48 Tiara everyday! You're 101" blue was soooo close - but that is what keeps us coming back in search of the big one.

Stop by Galati and say hello - I'd love to meet you and talk fishing.

Matt Condon


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Matt,

I will be over there 1st thing Thursday morning to pick the boat up and bring it back to Orange Beach....See you then :thumbsup:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great pics Jon


----------



## chris a (May 21, 2008)

Cool Marlin pictures. Looks like the Marlin is 1inch long.


----------

